# Free crime analysis training for command officers



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Attention Chiefs, Sheriffs, Command Staff members, Detective Commanders and Crime Analysis Supervisors:

The International Association of Crime Analysts (IACA) in conjunction with the Massachusetts Association of Crime Analysts (MACA) invites you to a *FREE* 4-hour training session entitled, *"Crime Analysis for Command Staff"* on Monday, September 19th from 1-5pm at the Hyannis Conference Center in room Osterville B. The class will be taught by Chief Larry Larimore, Shawnee (KS) Police Department. This training will take place during the pre-conference events for the IACA/MACA joint training conference being held that week at the same location. You are welcome to find out more about the IACA at www.iaca.net and about MACA at www.macrimeanalysts.com and about the conference at http://www.iaca.net/conference.asp.

*Below is the abstract for this event:* 
From setting up a new CAU to re-inventing an existing one comes many challenges, issues, concerns and most of all - BENEFITS! Whether you are sworn or un-sworn, if you are in a role of influence, or involved in decision-making for your agency, this class will be of great interest to you. Taught by Chief Larry Larimore of the Shawnee (KS) Police Department, this class will discuss topics such as computer hardware and software, staffing a unit (even if only with one person - or even a part-time person), centralization and de-centralization of the crime analysis function, the many issues related to police culture and the integration of crime analysis into the organization, institutionalizing crime analysis, supporting the crime analyst and most of all, understanding how you can get the most out of your crime analysis unit, understanding how their work influences not only the department, but also the safety of the community. Chief Larimore will not just present the issues and his thoughts and recommendations based on his experiences with over a decade of crime analysis capability in his department, but will also engage attendees in their thoughts and experiences as well. The class will be interactive and have plenty of time for attendees to present questions and receive answers from the instructor and others present.

*Chief Larry Larimore *has over thirty years of emergency services experience; first as a paramedic followed by twenty-five years as a municipal law enforcement officer for the Shawnee, Kansas Police Department where he currently serves as Chief of Police. He has a strong background in the traditional police functions of Patrol, Investigations, and Support Services; and is an advocate for the information-led and problem-solving policing philosophies. Chief Larimore has over twenty years experience in police tactical operations as an operator and commander and was awarded for his work developing a multi-jurisdictional tactical team tasked with responding to terrorism incidents in and around the Greater Kansas City Region. Chief Larimore currently serves as the Law Enforcement Co-Chair to the Kansas City Regional Homeland Security Coordinating Council and is a member of NIJ's Operations Research Technical Working Group. He has authored several law enforcement funding grants and proposals with the largest being a 2.1 million dollar grant establishing the Shawnee Police Department's Traffic Safety Unit. Chief Larimore's department was the first agency in the nation to implement Data Driven Approaches to Crime And Traffic Safety (DDACTS) using a NHTSA Implementation Workshop. This effort has been met with great success and has received national attention. He involves CAU personnel in weekly command staff meetings and their analysis is routinely utilized for decision-making purposes.

*There is no need to register for this event*, however if you have questions about the training session, the location or the conference, please contact Susan C. Smith at [email protected]. Susan is the Vice President of the International Association of Crime Analysts and will also be onsite during this event.

Thank you!


----------

